# [SOLVED] Belkin wireless router!



## haagendazsboy (Mar 24, 2011)

I just got a Belkin Wireless N+ Router, which seems to not be working.

My previous configuration works:
Alcatel 1000 ADSL Modem
Linksys EtherFast Cable/DSL Router

New configuration doesn't work:
Alcatel 1000 ADSL Modem
Belkin Wireless N+ Router

This would normally lead me to think that it's a router problem. However, just connecting my computer to the modem directly doesn't work either.

I called Belkin tech support - they said due what I said in the last sentence, it's a connection/modem problem.

I called AT&T tech support - they said it's a Belkin problem because they checked my lines and everything is green.

Can anyone help me out please? I'd really appreciate it!! :smile:


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Belkin wireless router!*

Just looking up to see if that modem is in fact a router/modem combination , if so then the linksys router may have been set up a special way to work with another router 

another alternative is that the router had a MAC address cloned and your ISP uses this for the connection and by changing the router the MAC address has changed 
I dont know the ISP that well outside UK - so need to look up AT&T - MAC address is a uninique number format xx.xx.xx.xx.xx.xx - which is on every network device 

now inthe meantime - would you connect the PC directly to the modem 
and post back the following information 

Have you also carried out a complete powercycle with the modem/router and PC - see below

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

“power cycle” process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 30 seconds.
 Plug the power cords back in, but don’t switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for it to settle - all lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a seperate device ) and the allow the lights to become stabile.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## haagendazsboy (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Belkin wireless router!*

Hi etaf, thanks for the reply!! I've done them and here they are 

ipconfig /all thing:


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Desktop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A4-BA-DB-F5-7F-0E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::fc84:3cab:aaf:ddc0%11(Preferred) 
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.221.192(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 245676763
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-72-16-2C-A4-BA-DB-F5-7F-0E
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{D15D9D46-84F2-40D6-8510-0CF9CD3A127B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


-------------------------------------------------------------

Ping test #1:

Didn't have any numbers after Default Gateway

Ping test #2:

Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again.

Ping test #3:

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
PING: transmit failed. General failure.
PING: transmit failed. General failure.
PING: transmit failed. General failure.
PING: transmit failed. General failure.

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Just performed a power cycle. Unfortunately it didn't help :/

Thanks again and any help is appreciated!


----------



## haagendazsboy (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Belkin wireless router!*

I'm not sure if it helps, but here's a little bit of background:

Originally many years back, AT&T issued this Alcatel modem to me (and I'm not sure if the Linksys router was AT&T's or mine). Then they gave us a "2Wire" modem/router combo, that we used for a couple years. At some point, the 2Wire stopped working, and we switched back to the Alcatel + Linksys. During this last switch, there may have been some configuration changes, I'm not sure.


----------



## etr54003 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Belkin wireless router!*

Try this:

ping 127.0.0.1

And post results back.


----------



## haagendazsboy (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Belkin wireless router!*

Got some help from etr54003 through PM. Thanks. Will contact ISP and post back.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Belkin wireless router!*

Does the linksys router still work if you connect that back up and powercycle ?

The results where connected directly to the modem - correct

well your not getting an IP from the modem/ISP 169.254.x.x is supplied by windows when it cannot find a dhcp service.

I'm assuming the PC is OK 
what are the lights on the modem status 
is there a model number on the bottom of the unit 

AT&T have checked your line up to the unit, As its a AT&T supplied modem , i would talk to them again about just connecting the PC to the Modem and get that working as thats all there kit and you wont be into discussing routers makes and whos responsible 

Ask them if they have a registered Mac ID for you - its a number xx.xx.xx.xx.xx.xx

your Modem should have the Mac address written on a label on the bottom 

your PC mac address is 
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A4-BA-DB-F5-7F-0E

just in case they use that as authorisation -


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Belkin wireless router!*

we dont usually assist via PM as that makes it difficult for others to assist here and know whats happened - can you post the details 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules


> You may not ask for assistance via PM unless you have not received a reply to your query within 72 hours.
> You may not offer assistance via PM under any circumstances.


----------



## etr54003 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Belkin wireless router!*

Hi etaf,

Sorry about the protocol breach. I voluntarily assisted through private message through Gmail, not on this site. 

I think we have his problem to the registered MAC address issue, just as you mentioned. The linksys (old) router does indeed work, which makes me think that the linksys router MAC address is the one listed with the IP. This explains why the direct connection to the modem would not work, and why the new router will not work. I think he just needs to get the new router registered with the ISP, and he will be set.


----------



## haagendazsboy (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Belkin wireless router!*

So I finally fixed the problem! Took several hours of trouble shooting before they transferred me to "tier 2 tech support". Turns out they don't use MAC addresses or something like that. Turns out that I had it on either Dynamic or PPPoE whereas I should have it on Static IP. Thanks guy, have a great day!


----------

